

Show HN: Line.do Reloaded - arkebion
https://line.do/cults-through-the-ages/cpb/vertical

======
arkebion
We have been working on a timeline based storytelling experience for the last
1,5 years with line.do. Line.do is a way to create and read
contextual/sequential stories via timelines. We have changed the whole reading
experience yesterday and hungry for feedbacks. Thanks.

------
arkebion
The story behind the new layout is here: [http://arm.ag/post/109579073716/the-
story-of-line-dos-new-ti...](http://arm.ag/post/109579073716/the-story-of-
line-dos-new-timeline-layout)

